# Milan: pronto il ribaltone. Socio futuro proprietario.



## admin (9 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club. 

Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club. 

*Ma chi è questo socio?* Non si sa. Probabilmente i nomi (Li ha avuto più interlocutori) usciti fino ad oggi servono a depistare. In ogni caso dovrebbe trattarsi di una persona e non di una società. Entro quindici giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma del contratto per l'esclusiva. Se invece, in segreto, c'è stata un'accelerata negli ultimi giorni può darsi che la *due diligence* sia già stata fatta. 

E per la Uefa? Non si sa che il club rossonero riuscirà a giocarsi la carta del nuovo socio già per il prossimo 19 giugno, quando ci sarà l'udienza in Uefa. In quell'occasione, però, il club rossonero presenterà *garanzie bancarie pari a 100 milioni di euro* in modo da coprire le future perdite.

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-al-falasi-smentisce-voci-sul-milan-vt63499.html#post1557558E Al Falasi... -)


*Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: serviranno ancora un paio di settimane per la questione relativa al nuovo socio. Difficile che si faccia in tempo per la camera giudicante della Uefa. Difficile che qualcuno possa accettare di entrare come socio di minoranza senza garanzie su un futuro da proprietario.*


----------



## luis4 (9 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Bene bene, sono fiducioso.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2018)

Se la UEFA non accetta si conferma ovviamente una decisione politica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo questo nome. A me tremano i polsi.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo questo nome. A me tremano i polsi.



Io invece sono fiducioso fratello


----------



## Mic (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo questo nome. A me tremano i polsi.



Come giustamente diceva qualcuno sul forum, le nostre trattative sono sempre estenuanti e misteriose; il dubbio che si tratti dell’ennesimo teatrino è forte, gestito ancora una volta dal deus ex machina di tutto ciò che ci riguarda da circa 30 anni...


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Giugno 2018)

é piccolo, vecchio, con pochi capelli, chi è?


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Ho paura che questo nuovo socio possa essere l'ennesimo inaffidabile, perché purtroppo a noi va sempre tutto male. Incrociamo l'incrociabile! E ovviamente speriamo anche in qualche buona notizia sul fronte UEFA,anche se sono poco fiduciosa. Mi auguro quantomeno che dopo un'altra estate passata a non occuparci di calcio in futuro ci troveremo a ringraziarli,almeno saranno stati utili.


----------



## Goro (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo questo nome. A me tremano i polsi.



Anche a me. Mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Giugno 2018)

Se portano il deposito come chiedeva l'Uefa per concedere il VA dovrebbe calmarli quel che basta


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



se, pur presentando le garanzie bancarie per 100 milioni di euro, ci escludessero dall'Europa, si confermerebbe quanto ho sempre sostenuto, cioè che trattasi di decisione politica.


----------



## edoardo (10 Giugno 2018)

Notiziona:il nuovo socio è attualmente in politica.Gli amici lo chiamano Nosferatu,altri denti gialli.Sembra che i soldi non siano i suoi ma li prenda a strozzo da un piccoletto,avanti in età,ma con molti capelli impiantati.Mi consentano di affermare che la cosa è SICURA!


----------



## Zenos (10 Giugno 2018)

Possibile che ogni cosa che ci riguardi negli ultimi anni debba essere un parto anale?


----------



## Ale.sasha (10 Giugno 2018)

Ma figuriamoci... Sarà l'ennesimo teatrino.
Ho perso la fiducia ormai
B


----------



## wildfrank (10 Giugno 2018)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Notiziona:il nuovo socio è attualmente in politica.Gli amici lo chiamano Nosferatu,altri denti gialli.Sembra che i soldi non siano i suoi ma li prenda a strozzo da un piccoletto,avanti in età,ma con molti capelli impiantati.Mi consentano di affermare che la cosa è SICURA!



Per piacere, qui queste cose non si scrivono nemmeno per scherzo!


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: serviranno ancora un paio di settimane per la questione relativa al nuovo socio. Difficile che si faccia in tempo per la camera giudicante della Uefa. Difficile che qualcuno possa accettare di entrare come socio di minoranza senza garanzie su un futuro da proprietario. *


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## AllanX (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Spero che non si rivelerà solo un cambio di prestanome con il nuovo che prenderà il posto del vecchio che ormai hanno sgamato.
Per quanto riguarda la garanzia bancaria da 100 milioni mi sembra la solita boutade giornalistica, potrei crederci se facessero almeno il nome della banca, che probabilmente sarà Mediolanum


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: serviranno ancora un paio di settimane per la questione relativa al nuovo socio. Difficile che si faccia in tempo per la camera giudicante della Uefa. Difficile che qualcuno possa accettare di entrare come socio di minoranza senza garanzie su un futuro da proprietario. *



Ho promesso di non fare commenti su società e proprietà fino alla sentenza UEFA, per cui mi limito a dire un fatto: in caso di verdetto fortemente negativo, il Milan costerà molto meno rispetto alla quotazione attuale.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Bin Salaman


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho promesso di non fare commenti su società e proprietà fino alla sentenza UEFA, per cui mi limito a dire un fatto: in caso di verdetto fortemente negativo, il Milan costerà molto meno rispetto alla quotazione attuale.



Ma in base a che cosa lo dici? x assurdo la cosa migliore x il Milan potrebbe essere un anno di esclusione, così da poter operare senza limiti sul mercato


----------



## Igniorante (10 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Se la UEFA non accetta si conferma ovviamente una decisione politica



Bisogna anche vedere se usciranno fuori nome, background e risorse del nuovo socio o proprietario o quello che sarà.
Altrimenti siamo punto e a capo e giustamente la UEFA ce la farà pagare.


----------



## kipstar (10 Giugno 2018)

Persona fisica invece che azienda....questa cosa a me inquieta molto....un altro collettore di capitali?? Purtroppo si è capito che l'Europa questa soluzione non la vuole.....


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma in base a che cosa lo dici? x assurdo la cosa migliore x il Milan potrebbe essere un anno di esclusione, così da poter operare senza limiti sul mercato



Senza limiti? Con l'esclusione dalle coppe, poniamo di un anno, qualsiasi club perderebbe sia appetibilità (per il danno d'immagine) sia potere d'acquisto (meno introiti dall'UEFA, meno incassi dalle tv, meno premi sponsor ecc.).
Danno ulteriormente amplificato se la squalifica dalle coppe fosse di due anni o più. Vorrebbe dire limitarsi a comprare riserve o giovanissimi da lanciare. 
E comunque la UEFA imporrebbe ugualmente il pareggio di bilancio...


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Senza limiti? Con l'esclusione dalle coppe, poniamo di un anno, qualsiasi club perderebbe sia appetibilità (per il danno d'immagine) sia potere d'acquisto (meno introiti dall'UEFA, meno incassi dalle tv, meno premi sponsor ecc.).
> Danno ulteriormente amplificato se la squalifica dalle coppe fosse di due anni o più. Vorrebbe dire limitarsi a comprare riserve o giovanissimi da lanciare.
> E comunque la UEFA imporrebbe ugualmente il pareggio di bilancio...



l'Uefa non può imporre il pareggio di bilancio se non sei in una sua competizione, nel caso sarebbe dall'anno dopo. x il resto contano solo i soldi se paghi i giocatori vengono anche x un anno senza coppe. certo con due anni senza coppe cambia tutto. ma se il problema è il prestito che scade ad ottobre NON vedo come l'Uefa possa squalificarci 2 anni


----------



## milan1899 (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> l'Uefa non può imporre il pareggio di bilancio se non sei in una sua competizione, nel caso sarebbe dall'anno dopo. x il resto contano solo i soldi se paghi i giocatori vengono anche x un anno senza coppe. certo con due anni senza coppe cambia tutto. ma se il problema è il prestito che scade ad ottobre NON vedo come l'Uefa possa squalificarci 2 anni


Guarda che il periodo che ha portato all attuale sanzione è quello in cui in coppa non c‘ eravamo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2018)

Mohammed ber Lu-skon


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mohammed ber Lu-skon


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il periodo che ha portato all attuale sanzione è quello in cui in coppa non c‘ eravamo....



si però ti possono sanzionare solo se fai la loro competizione. x dire un Genoa potrebbe fare 50 milioni di perdite all'anno e non verrà mai sanzionato


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però ti possono sanzionare solo se fai la loro competizione. x dire un Genoa potrebbe fare 50 milioni di perdite all'anno e non verrà mai sanzionato



E cosa vuol dire? L'anno dopo ci torni e quest'anno finirà comunque nelle valutazioni, lo stesso se l'esclusione sarà di più anni, stare fuori dalle coppe non significa spendere quanto vuoi (e nessun big viene per vincere il campionato e la coppa Italia) a meno che tu non intenda non tornare a giocare competizioni internazionali


----------



## Nico1975 (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Ok dai, ricominciamo da capo come se nulla fosse successo . Via ad un nuovo closing, con due diligence, compratori misteriosi, signore in bianco , colossi e stati, ruggiti, soldi che entrano piano piano , libri che ci raccontano questa fantastica avventura , abbigliamenti improponibili , dialetti molto stretti , fantomatici viaggi a Milano in gran segreto. Questi ci prendono per scemi . Andatevene buffoni !


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> E cosa vuol dire? L'anno dopo ci torni e quest'anno finirà comunque nelle valutazioni, lo stesso se l'esclusione sarà di più anni, stare fuori dalle coppe non significa spendere quanto vuoi (e nessun big viene per vincere il campionato e la coppa Italia) a meno che tu non intenda non tornare a giocare competizioni internazionali



allora io ho solo detto che x assurdo 1 anno (non 2) è una sanzione migliore x il Milan che fare la coppa quest'anno con un marea di limitazioni. se hai i soldi puoi fare il mercato che vuoi e l'anno prossimo senza più il problema del finanziamento vai sotto Sa


----------



## AllanX (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> allora io ho solo detto che x assurdo 1 anno (non 2) è una sanzione migliore x il Milan che fare la coppa quest'anno con un marea di limitazioni. se hai i soldi puoi fare il mercato che vuoi e l'anno prossimo senza più il problema del finanziamento vai sotto Sa


Il problema è che oltre alla probabile esclusione dalle coppe per un anno la UEFA imporrà sicuramente dei pesanti vincoli economici da rispettare.
Violare deliberatamente tali parametri potrebbe portare a conseguenze disastrose come una lunghissima squalifica pluriennale


----------



## Garrincha (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> allora io ho solo detto che x assurdo 1 anno (non 2) è una sanzione migliore x il Milan che fare la coppa quest'anno con un marea di limitazioni. se hai i soldi puoi fare il mercato che vuoi e l'anno prossimo senza più il problema del finanziamento vai sotto Sa



Non funziona così però


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...


I requisiti per entrare in societá con Li sono i seguenti:
-Aver maturato esperienza nel malaffare.
-Avere almeno un paio di processi in corso per bancarotta fraudolenta
-Non avere il becco di un quattrino
Preferisco Elliott e rivendita nell'anno nuovo a qualcuno di reale.
Ovvio che al socio di minoranza non credo.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> allora io ho solo detto che x assurdo 1 anno (non 2) è una sanzione migliore x il Milan che fare la coppa quest'anno con un marea di limitazioni. se hai i soldi puoi fare il mercato che vuoi e l'anno prossimo senza più il problema del finanziamento vai sotto Sa



no. già adesso siamo sanzionati per quanto successo nel trienno precedente. figurati se vieni sanzionato, squalificato e poi ti permetti pure di non rispettare le regole che ti impongono. alla prima qualificazione sarai sanzionato ancora più pesantemente con squalifica pluriennale.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Il problema è che oltre alla probabile esclusione dalle coppe per un anno la UEFA imporrà sicuramente dei pesanti vincoli economici da rispettare.
> Violare deliberatamente tali parametri potrebbe portare a conseguenze disastrose come una lunghissima squalifica pluriennale



Ma l'Uefa x non concedere il SA ha detto che il problema sono i bilanci del Milan o il debito che scade ad Ottobre? nel primo caso hai ragione tu nel secondo no


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Giugno 2018)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Notiziona:il nuovo socio è attualmente in politica.Gli amici lo chiamano Nosferatu,altri denti gialli.Sembra che i soldi non siano i suoi ma li prenda a strozzo da un piccoletto,avanti in età,ma con molti capelli impiantati.Mi consentano di affermare che la cosa è SICURA!



C'é chi lo ha visto suonare a casa Destro.Si pensava fosse volantinaggio e invece........


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> no. già adesso siamo sanzionati per quanto successo nel trienno precedente. figurati se vieni sanzionato, squalificato e poi ti permetti pure di non rispettare le regole che ti impongono. alla prima qualificazione sarai sanzionato ancora più pesantemente con squalifica pluriennale.



leggi sotto...il mancato SA non è dovuto ai bilanci del Milan ma al debito! comunicato ufficiale Uefa. se quest'anno ci squalificato l'anno prossimo vai sotto Sa x gli ultimi 3 bilanci (è da quello che si dice quello di questa stagione è meno peggio dei precedenti)


----------



## sacchino (10 Giugno 2018)

Voglio Cesare Cadeo presidente.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Giugno 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ho paura che questo nuovo socio possa essere l'ennesimo inaffidabile, perché purtroppo a noi va sempre tutto male. Incrociamo l'incrociabile! E ovviamente speriamo anche in qualche buona notizia sul fronte UEFA,anche se sono poco fiduciosa. Mi auguro quantomeno che dopo un'altra estate passata a non occuparci di calcio in futuro ci troveremo a ringraziarli,almeno saranno stati utili.


Molto probabile.Nessun imprenditore serio si mette in affari con Li.Al massimo sará un mandarino nato in un distretto di una delle millemila cittá cinesi.
Se sará italiano,sarà qualcuno di losco.


----------



## Roccoro (10 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 10 giugno 2018, in casa Milan è pronto l'ennesimo ribaltone. Entro le prossime due settimane potrebbe entrare in società il nuovo socio che, successivamente, potrebbe trasformarsi nel nuovo proprietario del club.
> 
> Le priorità di Li sono cambiate. Dal rifinanziamento al nuovo socio, che potrebbe entrare inizialmente con una quota di minoranza per poi mettere le mani sulla maggioranza del club.
> 
> ...



Se il Milan presenterà garanzie bancarie pari a 100 milioni vuol dire che chi sta dietro è sfondato di soldi... Speriamo bene!


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> leggi sotto...il mancato SA non è dovuto ai bilanci del Milan ma al debito! comunicato ufficiale Uefa. se quest'anno ci squalificato l'anno prossimo vai sotto Sa x gli ultimi 3 bilanci (è da quello che si dice quello di questa stagione è meno peggio dei precedenti)



Credo che dipenda molto da quali sanzioni ci daranno: se tra queste ci sarà l'obbligo di pareggio di bilancio, bisognerà rispettarlo anche non facendo le coppe, come l'Inda quest'anno per esempio.


----------



## Nico1975 (10 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se il Milan presenterà garanzie bancarie pari a 100 milioni vuol dire che chi sta dietro è sfondato di soldi... Speriamo bene!



Basta un altro prestanome , con altri 100 milioni di rientro . E via...
Purtroppo fin che non spariranno uno a uno tutto questi personaggi loschi avremo sempre il dubbio che a tirare i fili sia sempre il gran burattinaio


----------



## Roccoro (10 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Basta un altro prestanome , con altri 100 milioni di rientro . E via...
> Purtroppo fin che non spariranno uno a uno tutto questi personaggi loschi avremo sempre il dubbio che a tirare i fili sia sempre il gran burattinaio



Non è proprio così, basti pensare a quanto tempo il Milan aspetto per avere le fidejussioni per biglia e Bonucci...


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Credo che dipenda molto da quali sanzioni ci daranno: se tra queste ci sarà l'obbligo di pareggio di bilancio, bisognerà rispettarlo anche non facendo le coppe, come l'Inda quest'anno per esempio.



Ma non possono darti come sanzione l'obbligo del pareggio di bilancio e l'esclusione dalle coppe. o una o l'altra. io parlano solo di 1 anno fuori dalle coppe.


----------



## Montag84 (10 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così, basti pensare a quanto tempo il Milan aspetto per avere le fidejussioni per biglia e Bonucci...



Ha aspettato quello che aspettano le altre società. 

Solo che se per sbaglio la cassiera di Casa Milan non ha piú monete per dare il resto se ne fa subito un articolo di giornale.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non possono darti come sanzione l'obbligo del pareggio di bilancio e l'esclusione dalle coppe. o una o l'altra. io parlano solo di 1 anno fuori dalle coppe.



Che il tribunale dell'Uefa oltre l'esclusione dalle coppe porrà il raggiungimento degli obiettivi di bilancio con effetto immediato è scontato, comunque dovranno stare entro certi limiti già quest'anno, e sia pure nell'eventualità che non accada non puoi spendere cento milioni quest'estate e presentarti il prossimo anno con un tale deficit senza pagarlo come la Roma che ha dovuto vendere Salah, Paredes e Rudiger e ancora ha mancato l'obiettivo imposto rischiando sanzioni addolcite solo con l'ulteriore cessione di Emerson. Spendere cento milioni adesso per poi vendere mezza squadra a giugno del prossimo anno non ne vale la pena


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non possono darti come sanzione l'obbligo del pareggio di bilancio e l'esclusione dalle coppe. o una o l'altra. io parlano solo di 1 anno fuori dalle coppe.



Ma non è assolutamente vero, purtroppo: l'Inda con il FPF se la cava "solo" col pareggio di bilancio, rosa tagliata di 2-3 elementi in Europa e qualche multarella (10-12 mln defalcabili dagli eventuali futuri introiti UEFA) perchè all'Inda è stato accettato il Settlement Agreement, per cui stì mèrdoni hanno potuto "patteggiare" con l'UEFA la pena da scontare,diciamo. A noi invece il SA è stato negato, quindi non c'è alcun patteggiamento di pena: ti becchi in toto le sanzioni che l'UEFA ti appioppa, *a torto o a ragione**, senza possibilità di patteggiare niente.Se volevano farti patteggiare, ti concedevano il SA, punto. 
*** Se poi la società pensa che sia "a torto" può ricorrere al TAS...niente lo vieta.Però a quel punto diventa una guerra aperta AC Milan vs UEFA...e sinceramente non sò quanto sia conveniente farci odiare dai "padroni del vapore", anche perchè dire "Ci vediamo in tribunale a Losanna" non vuole assolutamente dire che vinceremo la causa. E se ricusiamo l'UEFA andando al TAS, qualunque sia l'esito, stà pur tranquillo che a Nyon se la legherebbero al dito.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero, purtroppo: l'Inda con il FPF se la cava "solo" col pareggio di bilancio, rosa tagliata di 2-3 elementi in Europa e qualche multarella (10-12 mln defalcabili dagli eventuali futuri introiti UEFA) perchè all'Inda è stato accettato il Settlement Agreement, per cui stì mèrdoni hanno potuto "patteggiare" con l'UEFA la pena da scontare,diciamo. A noi invece il SA è stato negato, quindi non c'è alcun patteggiamento di pena: ti becchi in toto le sanzioni che l'UEFA ti appioppa, *a torto o a ragione**, senza possibilità di patteggiare niente.Se volevano farti patteggiare, ti concedevano il SA, punto.
> *** Se poi la società pensa che sia "a torto" può ricorrere al TAS...niente lo vieta.Però a quel punto diventa una guerra aperta AC Milan vs UEFA...e sinceramente non sò quanto sia conveniente farci odiare dai "padroni del vapore", anche perchè dire "Ci vediamo in tribunale a Losanna" non vuole assolutamente dire che vinceremo la causa. E se ricusiamo l'UEFA andando al TAS, qualunque sia l'esito, stà pur tranquillo che a Nyon se la legherebbero al dito.



Ma io ho detto qualcosa di diverso? l'Uefa ti condanna punto. a cosa? a sanzioni varie ( multa, pareggio bilancio, limite rosa) o a esclusione coppa. sono alternative le altre sanzioni partono solo quando partecipi a competizioni uefa. proprio l'inter è l'esempio. aveva limitazione rosa valida solo x competizioni uefa. infatti ha preso comunque Joao Mario che non ha potuto giocare in Europa League ma in campionato si.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Che il tribunale dell'Uefa oltre l'esclusione dalle coppe porrà il raggiungimento degli obiettivi di bilancio con effetto immediato è scontato, comunque dovranno stare entro certi limiti già quest'anno, e sia pure nell'eventualità che non accada non puoi spendere cento milioni quest'estate e presentarti il prossimo anno con un tale deficit senza pagarlo come la Roma che ha dovuto vendere Salah, Paredes e Rudiger e ancora ha mancato l'obiettivo imposto rischiando sanzioni addolcite solo con l'ulteriore cessione di Emerson. Spendere cento milioni adesso per poi vendere mezza squadra a giugno del prossimo anno non ne vale la pena



Ma se ti escludono dalle coppe non hanno più alcun diritto di giudicare il tuo bilancio. il problema si riprone l'anno dopo se partecipi alle coppe


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma io ho detto qualcosa di diverso? l'Uefa ti condanna punto. a cosa? a sanzioni varie ( multa, pareggio bilancio, limite rosa) o a esclusione coppa. sono alternative le altre sanzioni partono solo quando partecipi a competizioni uefa. proprio l'inter è l'esempio. aveva limitazione rosa valida solo x competizioni uefa. infatti ha preso comunque Joao Mario che non ha potuto giocare in Europa League ma in campionato si.



Io l'Inda l'ho presa ad esempio proprio per dimostrati che deve rispettare le sanzioni del FPF, concordate con l'UEFA 3 anni fa(o 2, non ricordo), anche quando NON PARTECIPA alle coppe, come quest'anno.L'unico vero modo per non incorrere nel FPF è NON FARE MAI le coppe!Ma proprio MAI!Allora l'UEFA non può farti niente. Ma nel momento in cui ri-metti il becco in Europa, anche una sola volta dopo anni di nulla assoluto (guarda caso com'è capitato a noi che per ben 3 anni siamo stati fuori dalle coppe europee) l'UEFA ti salta addosso e ti mette in conto tutto il pregresso; e se in quel tutto, ci sono gestioni societarie scellerate, se vuoi giocare le coppe devi metterti a posto. Tu invece parti dal presupposto che, o ci bannano per un anno dalle coppe, oppure ci sanzionano e ci limitano il mercato però ci fanno fare le coppe.Io invece sto cercando di farti capire che, negatici il VA ed il SA, che sono dei patteggiamenti concordati, l'UEFA può tutto: toglierti dalle coppe e contestualmente importi limitazioni al tetto ingaggi e mercato "a zero"...ovvero, tanto spendi, tanto devi guadagnare.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Io l'Inda l'ho presa ad esempio proprio per dimostrati che deve rispettare le sanzioni del FPF, concordate con l'UEFA 3 anni fa(o 2, non ricordo), anche quando NON PARTECIPA alle coppe, come quest'anno.L'unico vero modo per non incorrere nel FPF è NON FARE MAI le coppe!Ma proprio MAI!Allora l'UEFA non può farti niente. Ma nel momento in cui ri-metti il becco in Europa, anche una sola volta dopo anni di nulla assoluto (guarda caso com'è capitato a noi che per ben 3 anni siamo stati fuori dalle coppe europee) l'UEFA ti salta addosso e ti mette in conto tutto il pregresso; e se in quel tutto, ci sono gestioni societarie scellerate, se vuoi giocare le coppe devi metterti a posto. Tu invece parti dal presupposto che, o ci bannano per un anno dalle coppe, oppure ci sanzionano e ci limitano il mercato però ci fanno fare le coppe.Io invece sto cercando di farti capire che, negatici il VA ed il SA, che sono dei patteggiamenti concordati, l'UEFA può tutto: toglierti dalle coppe e contestualmente importi limitazioni al tetto ingaggi e mercato "a zero"...ovvero, tanto spendi, tanto devi guadagnare.



l problema é che lo dici tu Ma il regolamento uefa non dice così. basta anche solo vedere le sanzioni date alle squadre escluse dalle coppe nessuna ha preso altre sanzioni. semplicemente perché se l'Uefa decide che non giochi la sua competizione poi non ha più controllo sul tuo bilancio.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Come giustamente diceva qualcuno sul forum, le nostre trattative sono sempre estenuanti e misteriose; il dubbio che si tratti dell’ennesimo teatrino è forte, gestito ancora una volta dal deus ex machina di tutto ciò che ci riguarda da circa 30 anni...



Si ma basta...siete ancora convinti che ci sia ancora lui dietro?
È vecchio rimbambito e soggiogato da figli e succhiasangue vari...ormai è il passato. 
Basta caccia alle streghe per favore.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Io l'Inda l'ho presa ad esempio proprio per dimostrati che deve rispettare le sanzioni del FPF, concordate con l'UEFA 3 anni fa(o 2, non ricordo), anche quando NON PARTECIPA alle coppe, come quest'anno.L'unico vero modo per non incorrere nel FPF è NON FARE MAI le coppe!Ma proprio MAI!Allora l'UEFA non può farti niente. Ma nel momento in cui ri-metti il becco in Europa, anche una sola volta dopo anni di nulla assoluto (guarda caso com'è capitato a noi che per ben 3 anni siamo stati fuori dalle coppe europee) l'UEFA ti salta addosso e ti mette in conto tutto il pregresso; e se in quel tutto, ci sono gestioni societarie scellerate, se vuoi giocare le coppe devi metterti a posto. Tu invece parti dal presupposto che, o ci bannano per un anno dalle coppe, oppure ci sanzionano e ci limitano il mercato però ci fanno fare le coppe.Io invece sto cercando di farti capire che, negatici il VA ed il SA, che sono dei patteggiamenti concordati, l'UEFA può tutto: toglierti dalle coppe e contestualmente importi limitazioni al tetto ingaggi e mercato "a zero"...ovvero, tanto spendi, tanto devi guadagnare.


Le sanzioni collegate alle violazioni del Fair Play Finanziario sono revocabili ove il club esponga dati di bilancio aggregato nel periodo di monitoraggio, in genere un triennio, che integrino i parametri richiesti. Se, ad esempio, un club sottoscriva un accordo transattivo con la Federazione per violazione dei parametri di bilancio aggregato nel triennio precedente, e, dopo il primo anno di applicazione delle sanzioni collegate, i dati di bilancio aggregato nel nuovo triennio precedente, comprensivi di quelli dell'ultimo anno appena concluso, integrino i parametri richiesti dal FPF, la sanzione è revocata per l'anno successivo, i cui dati di bilancio formeranno poi un nuovo periodo di monitoraggio, cui sono aggregati quelli dei due anni precedenti, e così via. Le sanzioni si applicano solo se un club acquisisca il diritto sportivo a partecipare ad una competizione europea, essendo il FPF nient'altro che un sistema di norme disciplinante il rilascio delle licenze Uefa alla partecipazione alle Coppe, ma il club, come detto, è sempre sotto osservazione agli effetti del FPF, anche quando non disputi le Coppe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo questo nome. A me tremano i polsi.



Pure io, dipende da Lì...ma credo più che altro cerchi uno che lo salvi..quindi andrà bene chiunque per lui


----------

